# CREST CPX900 se dispara al subir volumen



## manolo2 (Dic 4, 2009)

amigos tengo un problema con este amplificador se dispapara al subie el volumen.. se apaga por completo ningun led queda encnedido,, al bajar un poquito el volumen vuelve a la normalidad.. la uso con 2 peavy sp2 .. las cuales ya las e probado con otro amplificador y no dan problemas.. sera falta de voltaje de entrada???


----------



## ibdali (Ene 6, 2010)

para mi problemas en la fuente, la revisaste??


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola. Ese amplificador tiene control de ganancia automatico, seguramente no esta funcionando bien. Lo que no puedo es localizar ese modelo en los manuales. No tiene mas identificaciones? puede ser que segun la zona de venta cambien algun numero o letra.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## manolo2 (Ene 8, 2010)

no amigo. solo crest cpx 900.. 180w,rms en 8 homs y 300w rms en 4 homs ,por canal sera que debo eliminar el crosover que traen las cornetas?? sera ese el problema? que recalienta y hace que se dispare el amplificador? que opinan??


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola. Que es que se recalienta y se dispara el ampli?
Significa que aumenta su temperatura y sube el volúmen al mismo tiempo?


----------



## manolo2 (Ene 10, 2010)

sera que recalientan los crossover? y eso hace que se dispare el amplificador? segun envian un corto para que el amplificador no las queme...

el amplificador no muestra exceso de calor.. su temperatura es normal


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 10, 2010)

disculpame pero sigo sin entender-
Que significa que se dispara el amplficador?


----------



## manolo2 (Ene 10, 2010)

amigo.. el amplificador se apaga de dispara,, y al bajarle un poco el volumen vuelve a encender .. ese es el problema.. por eso digo que no se si eliminar el croossover de las cornetas.. sera que entra en corto por los crossovers... y hace que se dispare la proteccion del amplificador???


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 11, 2010)

Ahora si  entiendo.
Bueno, la unica manera de saber si los crosover de las cornetas se ponen en corto (cosa que me parece bastante rara ) y esto dispare la proteccion del amplificadores es probarlo sin conectarle esos bafles y con otros SIN crosovers. Si se sigue disparando (cosa que me parece mas normal) es porque tienes un defecto en la unidad principalmente en la fuente o en el circuito de proteccion contra sobrecargas y corriente continua a la salida). 

Puede ser alguna regulacion o alguno de los componentes defectuosos.

Tambien si dispones de carga fantasma y de un generador de funciones (la pc con un pequeño ampli de 1 watts) puedes probarlo con mas presicion.

saludos

Juan Jose

Tambien puedes probar a desconectar la proteccion (atras creo que tiene un pulsador para esto) y probarlo asi.


----------



## manolo2 (Ene 14, 2010)

saludos amigo .. muy agradecido por el consejo.. probare eliminando el crossover primero... ya te escribire que tal me fue.. saludos...


----------

